# Proposed Resolutions for 2013!



## Mac (Dec 14, 2012)

Brethren,

This thread can be considered an early solicitation for ideas for resolutions for next year's Grand Communication!

One idea that just occurred to me (again) after reading this forum:

Amending the articles on what can be worn on an apron in Texas.  Our forefathers wore beautiful custom aprons, many of which would not be allowed by current Grand Lodge law.  Perhaps we could be more lenient on what could designs could be on the apron?  I personally would leave apron size alone.  I figure that's a whole other battle.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes,  size should stay the same. But we is Texas Mason should be able to decorate them at least a little. It is a good way of showing your pride .


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 15, 2012)

A quick sidebar on that note:
Would a visiting Freemason from another jurisdiction be required to wear a Texas apron to attend Lodge?


I like that we have latitude here, and some day hope to have one of Brother Patrick Craddock's works of art. I have to admit, I've seen some PM aprons that are over-the-top. Remind me of my great-grandmother's prized throw pillow...


----------



## bjdeverell (Dec 15, 2012)

I would love to be able to have a custom apron. It's not like I would have it tricked out to make the Grand Master's look cheap or anything. But having some blue lining and eye would be nice. Plus, my name is B.J. so I would kinda like to have Boaz-Jachin standing on there somewhere just to make it more personal for me.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 15, 2012)

May I ask this question? As it has been awhile since I held membership in the Grand Lodge of Texas, what progression has been made regarding candidate education? 

Has any progress been made on a "coded" ritual or even study pamphlets while learning the work?

I notice the comments about aprons. When I hailed from Valley Hi #1407 in San Antonio I noticed many an apron with blue trim on it. Is that now not permitted?


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 15, 2012)

May I ask this question? As it has been awhile since I held membership in the Grand Lodge of Texas, what progression has been made regarding candidate education? 

Has any progress been made on a "coded" ritual or even study pamphlets while learning the work?

I notice the comments about aprons. When I hailed from Valley Hi #1407 in San Antonio I noticed many an apron with blue trim on it. Is that now not permitted?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 15, 2012)

raymondswalters said:


> Has any progress been made on a "coded" ritual or even study pamphlets while learning the work?



*Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations*
20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree. (Revised 2007)

Prior to enactment of this section, possession of a "code book" by a Texas Mason was strictly prohibited. One may now possess a "code book" subject to the above conditions.



raymondswalters said:


> I notice the comments about aprons. When I hailed from Valley Hi #1407 in San Antonio I noticed many an apron with blue trim on it. Is that now not permitted?



*Art. 274. (313). Members: Apron.* 
The regulation apron for members of the Lodge shall be of the same dimensions provided for the aprons of officers of the Lodge and shall be made of white lambskin without border or decoration; provided, it shall not be mandatory upon any Lodge to provide regulation regalia and aprons until such time as it may be able to do so, and such aprons may be made of white cloth.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not that I believe that it is a "hot" issue, or anything, but I do believe that I would support a new regulation on aprons. I have been wanting to get one from Brother Craddock as well, but I planned to display it. Would be a lot cooler if I could end up wearing it to lodge, now that I think about it.

So, hereisa question for it... If the idea for the aprons gets pushed through, what do you think that the regulations on them should be?  Should the symbols of the officers been left only for  the officers to wear on their aprons, or let the jewels around the neck and where they sit show who they are?  How lenient should the regs be?


----------



## scialytic (Dec 16, 2012)

Well the blue trim would take care of identifying officers. Degree work should be plain white aprons, but any othe called meeting or stated meeting would be appropriate for the craziest Masonic designs you want. But if the law is silent on limiting designs and is strict on the blue borders for officers, and 1/2" or less white borders for members, I think it would be effective and not too restricting (reason and peer pressure will control Brothers from going overboard).


----------



## tomasball (Dec 17, 2012)

The other day I compared the regulations on officers aprons to my lodge's set, and found that we didn't comply.   Somebody needs to tell Macoy Supply that they have a problem there.
Tom Ball
pm Llano Grande 1173


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2012)

If I was the W.M. and a Brother from another Jurisdiction came in with a custom apron, I'd have no problem.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> If I was the W.M. and a Brother from another Jurisdiction came in with a custom apron, I'd have no problem.


Good to know. I was also thinking of Brethren from other Constitutions. (Canadian, and the British Isles come to mind.)


----------



## widows son (Dec 23, 2012)

Our aprons up in canada look nothing like yours


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 23, 2012)

tomasball said:


> The other day I compared the regulations on officers aprons to my lodge's set, and found that we didn't comply.   Somebody needs to tell Macoy Supply that they have a problem there.
> Tom Ball
> pm Llano Grande 1173




I will commend you if you can get Macoy Publishing to do anything in a correct manner witout a fight over it.

Allow me to share this; my experience in having my apron designs created has been positive, yet with some negative sides attached to it. Though Macoy is legally prohibited from selling my specific design, they will encroach as closely as possible to that design to make a sale.

What has greatly disturbed me about this business concept, is that a Freemason owns/controls the company. So the Master Mason obligation "wrong, cheat & defraud" has always come to mind with this transaction.

On another ocassion in 2005 I presented material for a book that I researched, cross-referenced and re-wrote/ re-worked the OES degrees, giving a clearer explanation of the Queen of the South degree. This book was prepared primarily for PHA OES sisters that emphasized a need for such an educational resource.

I went in person to Richmond, Virginia to Macoy Publishing first due to Robert Macoy having written the original ritual for OES. I discussed breaking down the degrees into individual pamphlets for sale in MY format that I wrote. I was told it would be discussed and that I would be contacted.

I was never contacted, and my idea, my INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY, was stolen by another MM and used for someone else's financial gain.

Today Macoy Publishing sells the OES degrees in individual pamphlets (my idea) without my original work I discussed with them as they weren't interested in compensating me for my additional research but didn't mind taking my ideas --- ALL OF MY IDEAS I DISCUSSED.

A copy of my original work/ manuscript [and my other writings] now sits in a manila envelope in a file cabinet here at my home, with the original writings & notes locked in a safe deposit box, along with the notes from my meeting with Macoy Publishing in 2005. 

This same work will be published after my death by my estate with 50% of the proceeds being placed into a trust for scholarships to students attending HBCU's and the other 50% going into a family trust for my descendants. all publishing rights and royalties will go to my family trust [The Walters Foundation] who will have specific guidelines to operate under as per my instructions in my last will & testament directing what should be done regarding those publishing rights and the renewal thereof.

I will call it a lesson learned that I wanted to share. Protect your rights & your intellectual property, a lesson taught me by the Ill. Br. S. Brent Morris, 33*, Grand Cross [a published author in his own right].


Parting for now on the square,


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2012)

widows son said:


> Our aprons up in canada look nothing like yours



Exactly my point, Brother.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 24, 2012)

i have uploaded 2 designs i have had aprons made of. Both are white lambskin with white embroidery.

Apron 95 was made in 1995, size 13x15

apron 05 texas reg. 16x16 with square compass [no letter g] and wreath around s&c on body


----------



## widows son (Dec 24, 2012)

I like the American style aprons, they have this simplicity thats really nice, it reminds me of pictures of I've seen of Washington in his regalia.


----------



## widows son (Dec 24, 2012)

Our officers wear the same apron, only the jewel of office is what distinguishes him. The WM has the same apron that is shown in the picture i posted, except of three blue rosettes, there are 3 metallic T squares. Our grand lodge officer aprons look similar to those I've seen in America but one difference I've noticed is different symbols on the aprons and the colors are a bit darker on American ones.


----------



## widows son (Dec 24, 2012)

Master/past master apron


----------



## scialytic (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought an apron from Brother Ellis from the included link. It took a few weeks, but the quality is good. I bought a white cloth apron with thin white bordering and an S&C embroidered in white on the body of the apron. It is pretty nice and only cost me like $30. I'd recommend them if you're in the market for something casual and not super flashy and overly customized (can't vouch for anything elaborate, but the stitching work on mine is pretty good).

http://www.brotherhoodaprons.com/allaprons1.html


----------



## widows son (Dec 24, 2012)

Would I be able to wear an American apron up here in Canada? I love the simplicity.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Dec 24, 2012)

Understand that this recomendation  is only for consideration for Resolutions in the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas....

A few years ago local lodges were allowed to open and contract business in other than a Masters Lodges.....as such....Stewards who serve basically outside all lodges should be allowed to be officers in any lodge and therefore contribute to the activity thereof ......in which they can enter and be vouched for in due form.   This being said if a Regular meeting is called and we have EA or Fellowcraft and there is no business that is strictly considered in a Master Masons lodge....that they be able to take their position as Stewards in such lodge as they belong. If a research is done of the Junior Wardens duties  and that the fact the Stewards are under his said orders...then the Refreshment aspect is obvious.
 THE Senior Warden will be satisfied or not......to say as little as possible in this respect.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 26, 2012)

widows son said:


> Would I be able to wear an American apron up here in Canada? I love the simplicity.



That would be up to your Lodge, and Grand Lodge.
I generally wear a plain white one with the Eye of Horus on the flap (if I'm not serving as an Officer that night).


----------



## widows son (Dec 27, 2012)

I actually saw my lodge secretary on Boxing Day. ( Boxing Day is the Canadian equivalent to black Christmas in America, just on the 26th.) he told me there shouldn't be an issue, as long as its not an American officers apron, PM apron or a grand officer apron. I'm in the clear! Roughly how much does a plain white masters apron with the S&C embroidered in white cost?


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 27, 2012)

widows son said:


> I actually saw my lodge secretary on Boxing Day. ( Boxing Day is the Canadian equivalent to black Christmas in America, just on the 26th.) he told me there shouldn't be an issue, as long as its not an American officers apron, PM apron or a grand officer apron. I'm in the clear! Roughly how much does a plain white masters apron with the S&C embroidered in white cost?



There are several companies to order from, but on average you will be looking at $100+ USD.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 27, 2012)

widows son said:


> I like the American style aprons, they have this simplicity thats really nice, it reminds me of pictures of I've seen of Washington in his regalia.



For a number of years, various types of aprons with blue trim were used. I recall that a noticeable movement back to plain white aprons started in the mid 1990's.

That was what caused me to design my aprons the way I did --- white lambskin, white ribbon trim & white silk embroidery on the body & flap. It also has a neat effect when viewed in a room with a blue or black light, namely that the ribbon trim and embrodery glow. That has an interesting effect on certain parties  coming into view in that setting.

I do hope you find one or design one that you like.


----------



## widows son (Dec 27, 2012)

Thx bro.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 27, 2012)

www.lauterer.com

www.redtoweregalia.com

www.macoy.com

www.jpluther.com

www.newlondonregalia.com

www.klitzner.com

www.lewismasonic.com

www.thetoyeshop.com/masonic-regalia.html

these are all companies i have dealt with over the years. check them out


----------

